# Got a call today to come plow



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

OK pro's.. just wondering if I could get a few pointers from ya.. I got a call today from a local company looking to hire me to drive one of there plow trucks to do residential work at night.. they asked me to come up to check out there equipment as well as meet me to discuss payment $$

Details
- there home base is about 20 mins from me
- there truck (03 gmc 3500)
- there gas and insurance
- was told would be residential drive ways covering a pretty large area
- have commercial accounts that are covered by there regular full-time employees
- respectable company in the area

What key questions should I be asking?
Average payscale?

Im sure this has been asked a million times, but any info would be appreciated..


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Would I have an assigned route? Is there a Route Book? Are dropoffs and hazards marked? You want to drive the route before hand and become familiar with every property you'll be plowing. Everything looks different at night and covered with snow. Even fairly deep places will get filled in and look level. Make sure they're marked. Depending on logistics, you might want to be able to take the truck home with you the night before a storm. I'd also want to clarify who pays for the tow truck in case you get stuck (probably you but I'd still ask).

Finally, what is the pay schedule? At completion of the route/weekly etc.

How much experience do you have?


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks for the info... i was thinking the same thing about the territory.. was gonna scope it out and take some notes, maybe even draw a few sketches of the property if they didnt already have it all marked off... 

my experience.. not all that much.. I used to plow with a buddy's truck for extra cash nights/weeknds doing residentials.. have done a good amount of residentials for the neighbors.. never considered myself a contractor.. looking to pick up some extra cash (new truck, new house, and new motorcycle) and since i enjoy plowing, thought i might as well make some cash while doing it..


and of course i have my own plow truck just for my own driveway...


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

I think Mick nailed it. I would also ask them how much time do they give you to get to their shop/start plowing etc. 20 mins away is gonna take longer in a storm. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I am sure they will cover you on insurance but I would make sure of it before getting behind the wheel. Just to cya.


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*you're an employee*

Not sure if you've looked into or not, but you're considered an employee in this case becuase:

1. His truck
2. His gas
3. His ins.
4. His route,
5. His control

By IRS standards this makes you an employee. Make sure is is putting you on payroll, deducting taxes, and covers you with workers comp. If he just writes a check and you're mailed a 1099 at the end of the year, he is considering you a sub-contractor. IF a lawsuit arises, you could be in a confusing mess. As an employee he is required to provide workman's comp and liability ins. for your actoins. If he gets sued, he's going to say that you're not on payroll, therefore you're a sub and responsible for your own ins....which is true. Then you're stuck in the position of proving that you were working under his direct control and he tried to save a few bucks by paying you as a sub....when he should have spent the money and put you on payroll. If you work for him like this, you're both in the wrong.

IRS considers you an employee in that scenario:
He should put you on payroll instead of saving a few bucks.
You should have your own control and own equipment, along with a written subcontractos agreement if you're not on payroll.

Who wins this one? Figure it out before you let the courts decide who owes who money!


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Well put Plowman350.


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

plowman350 said:


> Not sure if you've looked into or not, but you're considered an employee in this case because:............


Well written Plowman, but you overlooked one additional scenario which is my favorite and that is payment in cash daily or weekly with no 1099 at the years end.
cash on the barrelhead.. Nothing sweeter than a wad of cash at the end of a busy day. :waving:


----------

